# Asus laptop low disk space



## celina728 (Apr 22, 2015)

I have an Asus Z54C-JS91 Laptop. I keep getting the message 
Low Disk Space
 You are running out of disk space on Data (D).
 Click here to see if you can free up space on this drive.

When I click on it, it shows the recycle bin, then when I click on that sometimes there is deleted files and sometimes it's empty. I then go ahead and click on to delete what ever is there. 
 If I'm not mistaking the disk space (D) is the back up on my laptop. How do I clean it up with out doing a full reinstall? I don't want to lose my pictures, doc's and all the info I have on my laptop.

Thanks,


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 22, 2015)

What is the disk label for D:\? Is it the system recovery or system reserved partition?


----------



## Darren (Apr 22, 2015)

My Asus laptop came with two partitions of a 750GB HDD. 150-200GB were dedicated to a C drive and was labelled as the OS and then the rest of the space was allocated to the D drive and labelled Data. I imagine yours is pretty similar but with different sizes possibly. What it's telling you is that you have too much stuff stored on the D drive. This could be any kind of file like games, pictures, movies, or anything at all really. You need to remove some of the stuff that's on it. You could potentially reinstall some programs to the C drive partition. You can use a program like WinDirStat to see what exactly is taking up space on your drives.

https://windirstat.info/download.html

After selecting which drive to run it on and completing it's scan it will look like the image below. Each folder is a box so the big boxes are what you want to eliminate. Clicking on them will tell you what they are.


----------



## celina728 (Apr 23, 2015)

Re:voyagerfan99, In the Hard Disk Drives it shows this for my hard drive.
OS(C
61.6 GB free of 119GB
Data(D
6.46 MB free of 153GB
 I'm not sure what it is, backup, recovery or system reserved.
Re Darren
Yes, it does sound like mine is like yours. I'll give that a try, I just hope I don't mess up. I think I'll copy all my pictures and other important stuff to either cd's or a flash drive first.
Thanks


----------



## beers (Apr 23, 2015)

> Data(D
> 6.46 MB free of 153GB



Yowza.  If you browse the contents of the drive what do you see?

There is definitely some of your data in there to take up 150+GB (therefore not a recovery partition).


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yeah it's your DATA partition. Download and run WinDirStat on your D:\ drive as Darren suggested.


----------



## celina728 (Apr 25, 2015)

update on low disk space; 
 on the ( D Data drive I deleted all but the last six months of my back up.
  I now have 60.3 GB free out of 153 GB. 
 Thanks for the help.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 25, 2015)

You're better off backing up to an external hard drive, because if your internal disk fails, your backup is useless (and pointless).


----------



## celina728 (Apr 25, 2015)

Re: Voyagerfan99, 
 I'd do that but don't have one, I did copy all my pictures and important stuff to cd"s. 
 Also I do have the reinstall disk that I made when I first got the laptop. 
 Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 25, 2015)

celina728 said:


> Re: Voyagerfan99,
> I'd do that but don't have one, I did copy all my pictures and important stuff to cd"s.
> Also I do have the reinstall disk that I made when I first got the laptop.
> Thanks for the suggestion though.



1. Buy one
2. The reinstall CD Still doesn't help if your hard drives dies. You're still gonna lose all your data.


----------



## Darren (Apr 25, 2015)

External hard drives are cheap and well worth it, especially if you have any sort of important files. CD's are a thing of the past by now and don't hold much data.


----------

